# N scale rail joiner question



## pilot2fly (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi all,

New to N scale. I ordered some Atlas Code 55 N scale sectional track for my first layout. I also purchased a pair of Atlas terminal rail joiners. I plan to connect them to my power pack, so that the track is powered (I will do bus wiring later down the road, as for now it's a small layout).

They're still in the mail, but is there a good method for getting the terminal joiners on easily? Does it matter which side of the track the red and black wired joiners are? What about getting off the original joiners? They seem to be on there pretty solid. I'm guessing needle nose pliers will get them off? Also, should I crimp the terminal joiners to the rail after installing them?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Joiners*



pilot2fly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to N scale. I ordered some Atlas Code 55 N scale sectional track for my first layout. I also purchased a pair of Atlas terminal rail joiners. I plan to connect them to my power pack, so that the track is powered (I will do bus wiring later down the road, as for now it's a small layout).
> 
> ...


 pilot2fly;

I have worked in N-scale for many years, and dealt with many different brands of rail joiners. I recommend having a pair of quite miniature needle-nose pliers with jaws small and sharp enough to fit their tips between the rolled-up sides of a rail joiner. (Xuron is an excellent brand) a good quality, very small, flat blade screwdriver, an X-acto knife with the common #11 blade, and a set of miniature files; for the job.

Getting the original joiners off the Atlas code 55 rail shouldn't be difficult. Just insert the plier's jaw tips between the sides of the joiner from the open end, and grip the flat bottom of the joiner firmly. You should be able to just pull it off without difficulty, or damage to the joiner. Wider-jawed pliers can easily crush the sides of the joiner. If this happens, insert the #11 X-acto blade under the crushed area. Gently turn the knife a little bit to create a hole just big enough for the screwdriver tip to fit in, and use that to finish the job. 

Before mounting the new terminal joiners, file the base of the rail slightly angled in on both sides. This sort of pointed rail end makes it easier to slide the new joiner onto the rail. 

No, it doesn't mater which side the red, or black, wires go on. The "worst case scenario" would only be that he train ran backwards when the power pack's direction switch was set on forward. Just reverse the two wires at the power pack to correct that. 

Whether or not you need to crimp the terminal joiners depends on how tight they feel when you put them on. You can crimp them after they're on, if you need to. The solder joints between some terminal joiners and their wires are not always very strong. Handle them gently.

Good luck & have fun;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

On a small layout, as Traction Fan has said, it doesn't
really matter which wire goes to which rail. However,
when you expand and add a bus with a few track
drops it's best to follow a definite color plan. Many of
us use Red on the Right rail, Black on the Left. The 
color choice isn't important but the consistency is.

Don


----------

